# Part livery in Bristol pls



## aspirit (23 August 2015)

Any ideas for yards in Bristol that offer part livery . My friend lives in Bristol and is travelling too far at moment to our yard. Needs a school / hacking , reasonable turnout . we are looking at Billow and Leyland Court. Any more suggestions ?


----------



## miss_c (26 August 2015)

What area?  And when you say part livery what do you class as that as it varies so much from yard to yard!


----------



## aspirit (26 August 2015)

miss_c said:



			What area?  And when you say part livery what do you class as that as it varies so much from yard to yard! 

Click to expand...

everything except exercise would be good 5 or 7 days a week. She lives in nr city centre , pref north not south would be good thanks . She has two geldings , good turnout essential although she likes them in for a bit in the day and in at night in winter.


----------



## chas_ingthsun (26 August 2015)

i would say this is full livery and i know urchinwood manor does part and then you can pay for other chores on top. I would avoid Gordano Valley or riding schools in general


----------



## Dexydoodle (27 August 2015)

Agree I'd say thats full on most yards round here. How far is she willing to travel?


----------

